# Video clip



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's some trail riding footage. The first part showing the camo Brute is me cruising around the house. The second part showing the team green Brute is my son on the Red Bird Crest Trail system. The RZR you get a glimpse of is my brother.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahh nothing like a little Frankenstien while you are trippin! LOL - Edgar Winter Group....oops wrong thread.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

That's some nice trails close to your house:flames: I can see you riding your brute all day every day. Btw, is that a Go-pro camera? Seems really good in quality.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

It is great having a little riding area around the house. I can go out and rip it up anytime I want. The camera is a Go-Pro.


----------



## Kodeyj (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice lil vid


----------

